# Which domain?



## D. Strout (Jun 17, 2014)

Something of an opinion poll here. I own the domains DStrout.net, D-Strout.com, and DAStrout.com. My name, of course, is D. A. Strout. DStrout.com is taken by someone else (my great uncle, actually). Currently I'm using DStrout.net, and have been for a while. My e-mail and website are currently on this domain. However, there is of course some additional credibility to a .com name. Which should I use for my website+e-mail?

(P.S. I bought the two .coms just now, $7.99 at Name.com with promo code GOWILD!)


----------



## MannDude (Jun 17, 2014)

D-Strout.com, because it separates the pronunciation and you would pronounce it the same way you would your username or first initial, last name.

Though preferably, if 'Strout.com' was available, you could do a subdomain... D.Strout.com


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 17, 2014)

MannDude said:


> D-Strout.com, because it separates the pronunciation and you would pronounce it the same way you would your username or first initial, last name.
> 
> Though preferably, if 'Strout.com' was available, you could do a subdomain... D.Strout.com


Yeah, kinda makes sense. D.Strout.com would be awesome, but strout.com is taken - as are many common last names I assume - by Hover, who sell e-mails based on those last names. Thus, I could get [email protected] for my e-mail, but I can't get d.strout.com. I did just register "vidstrout.com", so now I can do [email protected]


----------



## Schultz (Jun 18, 2014)

I prefer D-Strout.com


----------



## dave (Jun 18, 2014)

dstrout.net -- personally I don't like dashes in domain names, and there's something to be said for consistency if you're already using the domain.


----------



## KuJoe (Jun 18, 2014)

If it's a personal domain than the TLD shouldn't matter much IMO. Heck, I use jmd.cc for my domain name because it's my initials and it's only 3 characters. For my daughter I bought her a .me domain because it's her initials also and only 3 characters. For my personal stuff, I bought a .pw because it's only the first initial of my wife, daughter, and I (yes, I like 3 character domain names). Of course I would love to get kujoe.com or kujoe.net, but I'll cross that bridge if they ever expire.


----------



## Sam (Jun 21, 2014)

You could have strout.co or strout.me and then, as suggested above, create a subdomain. Out of the domains you purchased: DStrout.net would be my personal pick. I don't really like Hyphens.


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 22, 2014)

I would prefer DAStrout.com.

Maybe because if you speak it out loud it sounds the best (consonants).

For me .net ist still for networks (communities, partnerships, ...) and not for singel person stuff.


----------



## TekStorm - Walter (Jul 2, 2014)

Hey, stick with consistency, everyone knows you by that name and hyphens just breaks it up, heck i have had email address and domains for years and never change people like comfort and what is familiar. People and companys that i dealt with years ago still come back and find me. If i would of changed the name that business or contact would of been lost.


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 2, 2014)

TekStorm said:


> Hey, stick with consistency


That seems to be the general consensus, and I agree too. Besides, it would be too much trouble to switch everything over.


----------



## S-Jack (Jul 13, 2014)

The .com (DA)


----------

